# OEM Crossbar for Coupe??



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Planning on deleting my rear seats only if I can find an OEM crossbar or something similar to complete the job.

Wana take this V








and turn it into this V








Here is somebody else who has one









*Part Numbers*
8n8 861 699 - Cross Tube
8n8 880 121 - TT style fittings

Any idea where I can find this???


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Can't remember who sells it, but I'm sure someone will remember. I want/NEED one as well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would call and ask since they sell the whole kit
http://www.oemplus.com/rear-seat-delete-kit-p-360.html


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol $2,000 for that "kit"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well Yeah its the OEM Quattro Sport one. Just Saying if you want OEM the little caps on the end last I checked they were $70 each new plus shipping to the US


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

IIRC the bar alone was aroudn $200US give or take. I had phoned up oemplus 2 years ago inquiring..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I gave up because I couldn't find the webbing which IMO should really be there. Also all the mounting hardware is big money too. The bar and webbing would be around 550-600 USD.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I gave up because I couldn't find the webbing which IMO should really be there. Also all the mounting hardware is big money too. The bar and webbing would be around 550-600 USD.


AKA cheaper to make something yourself that will actually be structural.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> AKA cheaper to make something yourself that will actually be structural.


The oem is structural as both ends bolt into where the seats snap in and are stiffer then the seats. Stable energies makes a harness bar that bolts in for like $150 I think. Problem is it doesn't look oem and probably adds no stiffness. But looking at the big picture you can see why the whole kit costs $2k. Also the rear seat is shaped like a shelf that holds things for storage. Someone on the TTForum made a replica that looked damn good but used the oem netting and bar ends with a carbon tube.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> The oem is structural as both ends bolt into where the seats snap in and are stiffer then the seats.


No, it's not. You say this is because it bolts in, but the Stable Energy bar "probably" isn't? Based on what? Just because it bolts in doesn't mean it's structural, ie designed TO BE structural. That's like saying a roof rack is structural because it bolts on. :screwy:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Having just gutted my interior, I can say it's not very likely that this upper cross-bar connecting what used to be the seat latch posts is structural. Those posts are there for the seat latch, nothing more. The left and right rear seats aren't connected to eachother at all, and the anchor for the latch posts is a simple piece of stamped steel with a fine thread tapped into it. Not something I would use to increase the rigidity of the car.

On a side note, I love hearing the fuel pump whir along now that the back seat's gone...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The bar isn't structural (does it hurt? no. does it do anything? no.), and in addition the strut towers (most obvious crossbar mounting) are farther back. A bar like that could be structural, but the best place for something like that would be farther back in the hatch. I used some aluminum caps to cover the hole after I removed the seatpins...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Let me rephrase that. The bar is more structural then the seats would be and the harness bar if you look at it is clearly meant for just a harness where as the OEM is not. IMO getting rid of any flex in the chassis would be considered structural. Even tho the bar isnt a true upper strut brace because its not tied into the shock towers it would be adding lateral stiffness would it not?
Its like the cross part for the stock intercoolers. Could it be structural yes or no.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> IMO getting rid of any flex in the chassis would be considered structural. Even tho the bar isnt a true upper strut brace because its not tied into the shock towers it would be adding lateral stiffness would it not?
> Its like the cross part for the stock intercoolers. Could it be structural yes or no.


No, it's not like the IC cross tube. The cross tube has thick end plates and four bolts each directly to the frame rails. 

The "cross bar" however,.....



lite1979 said:


> the anchor for the latch posts is a simple piece of stamped steel with a fine thread tapped into it. Not something I would use to increase the rigidity of the car.


...means that what it's "bolted" to, can flex enough on it's own that the bar isn't adding any ridigity to the overall chassis of the car. Do we even know what material and/or thickness it's made of? Has anyone here even held one in their hands? I haven't, but I bet simply holding one would tell you it's not for chassis strength. It's more a pretty piece for the delete kit, and keeps the contents of the hatch from flying forward when you slam on the brakes.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

I had my seats down for more then a month just testing for increased road noise.
Would have to agree that the seat nor the OEM cross bar would add any additional support. 

I just want it for looks


*Edit:* I mean, if it does add support then :thumbup:


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

cheaper! 
http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUTTI003


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

I emailed OEMplus and they said they would sell just the bar but didn't send me a price yet. 
Will email these guys too^


----------

